# John Deere 2305 series tractor stalling out.



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey fellas. Was out doing my sidewalk route with the above tractor the other day. Never had a problem with it at all until now. Tractor was warm, had been running a couple hours when it happened. I was on a slight decline and it all of a sudden just sputtered, started loosing rpm, then shut off. Took a lot of cranks to try and start again. Just barely turned over and quit again. Checked everything I could think of under the hood, couldn't find any problems. Looked at fuel filter, no waxing. At this point it had sat for about 10 min. Started it up, it ran for about a minute and died. I was thinking it was possibly the fuel pump so I took the fuel filter off, dumped the diesel out of the canister, and put it back on. Turned it over and the filter canister Immediately filled, ok not the fuel pump. Just on a hunch I took of the gas cap and it started. Ran for a minute, put cap back on, about a min. Later it died. So I took the cap off and started it, it ran, so I left the cap off. No more problem. 

The cap is vented and appears to be clear of obstruction. Could this really be a vapor lock situation? Or is it just a coincidence and should be looking at something more than just a new diesel cap?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Have you tried any fuel additives???


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

there is your trouble the "gas cap" get a fuel tank cap...

3 things fuel, air, compression.

vapor lock is when the gas is boiling in a carburetor.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you tried any fuel additives???


Been running sea foam or PRI-D in it it's whole life. Was going to switch to the Howes which I'm running in the truck at the next fill up.



SnoFarmer said:


> there is your trouble the "gas cap" get a fuel tank cap...
> 
> 3 things fuel, air, compression.
> 
> vapor lock is when the gas is boiling in a carburetor.


Ya sorry for calling it a gas cap. It's the factory fuel tank cap which is vented.

So then suction on the fuel system because of a bad or plugged vent on the fuel cap? Sorry thought that was a vapor lock situation my bad.

It has compression and air so that's why I was focusing on fuel. The way it acts is just like when you close the fuel petcock on a small engine and let the fuel run out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ktfbgb said:


> It has compression and air so that's why I was focusing on fuel. The way it acts is just like when you close the fuel petcock on a small engine and let the fuel run out.


And if the vent is plugged, it will run oot of fuel, so you wood bee correct.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ktfbgb said:


> Been running sea foam or PRI-D in it it's whole life. Was going to switch to the Howes which I'm running in the truck at the next fill up.


kewl
ditch the sea~foam as it has a lot of alcohol.(Isopropanol (ipa)at 25%)
we only use alcohol on a diesel that is experiencing a freeze up.
it works in a gasser, but you shouldn't use it on a diesel regardless.

I stooped using sea~foam in anything that has ethanol in it as it doesn't need any more alcohol.
i still use it in things that use premium gas.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And if the vent is plugged, it will run oot of fuel, so you wood bee correct.


Ok cool. It didn't look plugged but that means nothing. I just wanted to make sure it was as simple as that and not an indication of something else. And it makes the most sense since it runs without the cap.



SnoFarmer said:


> kewl
> ditch the sea~foam as it has a lot of alcohol.(Isopropanol (ipa)at 25%)
> we only use alcohol on a diesel that is experiencing a freeze up.
> it works in a gasser, but you shouldn't use it on a diesel regardless.
> ...


Ok will do. I use it in the Harley so was using on the tractor. I'll switch to the Howes for the tractor! Thanks guys.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Let us know what the new cap does for it. I don't think it could be anything else, Just curious.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok I'll let ya know.


----------

